# Ordering herbs and plant seeds to use in making soap.



## Lbrown123 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have been looking to add to my herb patch for soap making. I found some interesting things. Soapwort in several varieties. Plantain broadleaf, baptisia blue (blue dye) and luffa. I already have lemongrass, lemon balm, aloe and mint. Any other thoughts or ideas on herbs and growing your own additives out there?


----------



## Moody Glenn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello! A few other herbs to try are lavender and rosemary. Some flowers to grow are calendula (makes outstanding color), poppy seeds, chamomile flowers (to make an infused tea) and yarrow. You can grow the Paprika hot pepper, dry and then pulverize the fruit to make your own paprika powder to help color your soap. Finally, grow some roses (especially Rugosa roses) and save and dry the petals and the fruit (rose hips).


----------



## Lbrown123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Moody Glenn said:


> Hello! A few other herbs to try are lavender and rosemary. Some flowers to grow are calendula (makes outstanding color), poppy seeds, chamomile flowers (to make an infused tea) and yarrow. You can grow the Paprika hot pepper, dry and then pulverize the fruit to make your own paprika powder to help color your soap. Finally, grow some roses (especially Rugosa roses) and save and dry the petals and the fruit (rose hips).




Thanks for the great ideas! What do you do with yarrow?


----------



## Moody Glenn (Oct 12, 2014)

Lbrown123 said:


> Thanks for the great ideas! What do you do with yarrow?



Hi! The yarrow flowers (in powder form) can make a soft yellow color to the soap. For a brighter or deeper yellow to yellow/orange use the calendula.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2014)

Perhaps catnip? Allegedly, it's good for acne and is a bug repellent. But the most important use - dry it and give it to furry babies.


----------

